# UAE Visa for Yemeni



## heartbeatz (May 9, 2015)

Dear Friends

My friend and his family in Yemen now, They are Yemen Nationals. You all may know the problems happening in yemen. Life is very difficult their, can anyone advice me is there any way to go out from yemen, 

Is there any visa restrictions for Yemenis in UAE - Tourist visa or work Visa for Yemen National

Can they cross to Saudi via road , is there any problems for Yemenis to enter in Saudi Arabia. Can they take visa to Saudi ? can they work in Saudi ?

If they can reach Saudi Arabia can they go to any other countries? 

Friends please advice me. 

awaiting your reply.

Sagar


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

As of this writing, the regular visa requirements apply to Yemeni nationals, the current situation notwithstanding. Yemeni nationals are non-GCC nationals, and so must apply for a tourist visa if they wish to visit. To live in the UAE, they need an offer of employment to receive a residence permit. No special requirements or concessions are in place for Yemenis. 
On the Saudi side, it is a different matter. There is a huge Yemeni population in Saudi Arabia, and I read somewhere that the Saudi government is granting extensions to Yemenis already in the Kingdom, but am not sure about the details. Your friends should follow Yemeni local news to see the updates about traveling/living in Saudi. 
If they wish to leave Yemen, they should look for a job in the UAE and once they find one, I think their paperwork will be processed normally. 
If they have a bit of money saved and can live without working at least for a few months, they can come to Egypt without a pre-arrival visa and live relatively cheaply.


----------

